# Daisy Is Home



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I picked up Daisy's ashes yesterday morning. She's home now.

I have her on the mantle, along with her cards and gifts. 

I will have her here, along with her little things, for a couple of weeks. Then I will put her in the glass cabinet, in Stevie's room, where I can say, "good morning", and "I love you", each, and every day.

She will be with my precious little Samantha, in the glass cabinet.

Oh, you guys, I lost it, when I picked her up. I almost fell to my knees. After they handed me this little pine box, with a golden lock & key, just like Sammie's, I had to quickly sit down. Oh, I cried so very hard. 

I do find much comfort in knowing she is home.

Thank you EVERYONE for the cards, thoughts, prayers, and donations. It has meant more to me than you will ever know.

We love you all ~ Deb and Daisy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, that had to have been hard. :bysmilie: I, too, am glad she is home where she belongs and that you can say morning, good-night and let her know how much you love her :wub: We love ya Deb!

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb I'm glad Miss Daisy is home to :smcry: Just want you to know I've been praying for you :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry, once again. How truly heartbreaking for you but I'm so glad that she is home with you now. *hugs you tight*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I totally understand. Picking the ashes if very hard. I waited to go pick up Rosebud's until I got Kallie and she was with me. It really helped.

Your memorial area is lovely. I hope it brings you much comfort. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Deb, it's good that Daisy is home with you :grouphug: :grouphug: You are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm glad she's back home with you now, deb. big hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry - I think getting the Ashes is so hard , a big cry is entirely warranted . I buried My late Oliver's ashes in the rose garden where he used to sit , and when my rescue Lhasa came home he promptly dug up the box ( my guess is they wanted to meet each other ) . I hope you feel better soon . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I can only imagine how that reopened the wound, Deb. But she IS at home, where she belongs. We love you, too. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb I'm glad Miss Daisy is home to :smcry: Just want you to know I've been praying for you :grouphug:[/B]



Thank you. Please keep praying, as I'm not doing very well. It's been very tough.

I can't get our Daisy out of my mind. Our daily routine is stuck in my head. I'm so lost.

I know I'm babbling. I just miss her soooo flippin' much. I want to puke.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Praying for you rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am so sorry - I think getting the Ashes is so hard , a big cry is entirely warranted . I buried My late Oliver's ashes in the rose garden where he used to sit , and when my rescue Lhasa came home he promptly dug up the box ( my guess is they wanted to meet each other ) . I hope you feel better soon . Sarah[/B]



Thank you, Sarah. You know when I brought Daisy home, Joplin and Franny licked at the little 'pine box' like you wouldn't believe. They licked and licked. They sniffed and sniffed. Then they sniffed and licked. I think they were telling Daisy they loved, and missed her. I'm sure of it :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad Daisy is back home with you.

At least you know she is with you in spirit.

Hang in there Deb - it's going to get better day by day. Please take care of yourself ...
I promised lunch .. we'll do it soon ok ?

Lina 
xoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Deb,
I love you, too.

I can only imagine what you're going through. The grieving period is so hard, but the everyday missing and loving is worse. I know. I think about you often, I pray your tears will stop soon. In times of adversity, I feel we're being tested. If we do the best we can, we'll pass the test. I'm proud to know you, the person you are. You have such a big heart, and so much love to give. Sweet Daisy will always be a part of you, your heart. 

My Lola was/is my heart. The only consolation I have of her passing are my 2 babies, Darla and Fallon. The babies were born last December, the same month Lola died. So, that connection will always be. 

Take all the time you need, Deb, but, please stay strong. We're here for you. I'll need all your expertise regarding keeping my old girl Crisse healthy! 
Kerryxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hey Deb,
> I love you, too.
> 
> I can only imagine what you're going through. The grieving period is so hard, but the everyday missing and loving is worse. I know. I think about you often, I pray your tears will stop soon. In times of adversity, I feel we're being tested. If we do the best we can, we'll pass the test. I'm proud to know you, the person you are. You have such a big heart, and so much love to give. Sweet Daisy will always be a part of you, your heart.
> ...


Kerry ~ 
Do you have any idea how GORGEOUS you, and your girls are?? OMG!! To die for!! :wub: 

Your big heart shines through. I feel it. I always have. Thank you for that.

Thank you for loving us. Thank you for caring about us.

I will stay strong. It's hard, but I have to. I will do it. I promise.

And, yep, we will, most definately, keep our precious little Crisse healthy. We love her soo much! :wub: 

I love the old broads. Perhaps because I'm one of them? Hmmmm....

I miss my Daisy, Kerry. So very much. She kept me busy. She made me laugh. She was my 'Buddy' :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Deb I am so sorry...I pray that each and every day will get easier. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Deb, I hope as each day passes, you are able to smile more & remember your darling girl Daisy with fond memories and less heartache :grouphug:


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I hope each passing day gets a little easier especially now that Daisy is "home". Life can be so hard at times. Stay strong and upbeat and cry when you need. Our hearts are with you!*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb, I am so sorry..:grouphug: :grouphug: I'm glad Daisy is back with her mommy :wub: If I had known your address, I would have loved to send a card. It's never easy to deal with a loss. Just know that Daisy is now at peace :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh gosh...it must have been so hard to pick up Daisy's ashes. I know you must miss her so much. I just lost my cat Muffin suddenly yesterday and I'm a wreck.

Your memorial is just beautiful. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb I am sorry that I have not responded to this thread yet. I am lost for words, because I know the pain you are feeling and I feel as though there is nothing that I can say that will ease the pain except for time and the grace of God. Please know that you are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> Oh, you guys, I lost it, when I picked her up. I almost fell to my knees. After they handed me this little pine box, with a golden lock & key, just like Sammie's, I had to quickly sit down. Oh, I cried so very hard.[/B]


I know the feeling - when I picked up my precious Campbell I made it home and then fell to my knees in the living room and sobbed uncontrolably on the floor for an hour. 

Campbell and his brother Mctavish are in my glass cabinet where I stop to remember them so often. MY thoughts and prayers are with you. I feel your pain. I know how hard this is. :grouphug: They are such a huge part of our lives.

Leslie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Deb -- your memorial for Daisy is so special -- I loved seeing the picture of you with her. 

I think these remembrances are so important -- it's a way to honor these precious souls. I have my little Kakariki parrot, Sweetpea, :innocent: in a beautiful box on top of one of our dressers and right next to the box is a figurine of a Pharoh's cat on guard - protecting her dear soul (I know -- odd that a cat is on guard for a bird :brownbag:, but Sweetpea understands  ).

Take care.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Deb, I am just seeing this thread. I hate that you are in so much pain. Like Sher, I didn't pick up Sassy's ashes until Hope's first vet visit. I can't tell you how much easier it made things. We all grieve differently....I can't look at Sassy's little box every day. I have it in a special place, but not a place that I see every minute of every day. There is not a time EVER, that I see her little box, and that my heart doesn't hurt. It helps me not to have to do that all of the time. Jaimie gave me a beautiful framed and matted photo of her, and it is at my daughter's condo (where I am right now). I love coming here, and I love seeing her face, but I just can't look at it every day......don't think badly of me.....we all grieve differently. I wish for you to have some peace.........


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, I am just seeing this thread. I hate that you are in so much pain. Like Sher, I didn't pick up Sassy's ashes until Hope's first vet visit. I can't tell you how much easier it made things. We all grieve differently....I can't look at Sassy's little box every day. I have it in a special place, but not a place that I see every minute of every day. There is not a time EVER, that I see her little box, and that my heart doesn't hurt. It helps me not to have to do that all of the time. Jaimie gave me a beautiful framed and matted photo of her, and it is at my daughter's condo (where I am right now). I love coming here, and I love seeing her face, but I just can't look at it every day......don't think badly of me.....we all grieve differently. I wish for you to have some peace.........[/B]



Susan ~ I am the same way. It's not "Me" to have, for lack of a better word, a 'coffin' in constant view. I've already realized that, after my Samantha passed away. I didn't want her to leave my sight, yet I realized, I was not paying attention to the rest of the furries. Yep, I was 'hovering' around this little pine box.

I'll be honest. When my Samantha passed, I hated the rest of them. It was awful. I just couldn't believe we were alive, and Sammie wasn't.

I'm really trying to keep it together. I've allowed so much love, this time around, it has helped tremendously. 

I also have my SM friends. When Sammie passed, I was on MO, so that didn't help.

Suz ~ It's going to get better. You are my inspiration. I just so miss my "Daily" routine, with Daisy.

I miss her so very much. I find myself singing "Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you". 

I love you, Susan.

Deb and Gang


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb,

I remember that on MO and I was there and I knew you were hurting and I'd like to apoligize for not taking the time and effort to try and offer some support back then.

Peg is driving over to Fullerton, yet again. Don't have any more you want to "transfer" do you!?!??  :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=466033
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Steve, you did support me. I remember when we were trying to figure out what was causing Sammie's rash. You posted a link, and Jay/Becky deleted your post before I could write down the link. I remember we had quite abit of rain, and you asked about new foilage, that perhaps Sammie may have eaten.

MO not only deleted helpful posts, they deleted my entire threads. They even deleted Sammie's memorial thread, as if she never existed.

Thank you Steve. You did help. I remember.

And yes, Peg can pick up Billy :w00t:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb I really dont have much to say except that I love you and you are in my heart and prayers still. *hugs you tight*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> QUOTE





> Peg is driving over to Fullerton, yet again. Don't have any more you want to "transfer" do you!?!??[/B]


And yes, Peg can pick up Billy :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Can we have a "second choice"??  



I'm sorry Billy. Just teasin.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> > Peg is driving over to Fullerton, yet again. Don't have any more you want to "transfer" do you!?!??[/B]
> 
> 
> And yes, Peg can pick up Billy :w00t:
> [/B]



Can we have a "second choice"??  



I'm sorry Billy. Just teasin.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How about Winter? :smrofl: :smrofl: 

grrrrrrr....ruff ruff ruff....BOW WOW WOW


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, this post has been so hard for both Bob and I as it brings flooding back all our hurt with our beloved Bogey.
You do wonderful things for all these fur-kids and we are so sorry you have to hurt. That is part of love and we have to take the bad with all of the good times.
Sending hugs of strength and know that all these wonderful fur-babies are gathering and waiting at the Bridge.

Bob and Marsha

In sweet memory of our wonderful little love and best friend for ever and ever, Bogey.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, this post has been so hard for both Bob and I as it brings flooding back all our hurt with our beloved Bogey.
> You do wonderful things for all these fur-kids and we are so sorry you have to hurt. That is part of love and we have to take the bad with all of the good times.
> Sending hugs of strength and know that all these wonderful fur-babies are gathering and waiting at the Bridge.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Marsha. It is very difficult, isn't it. Seems once the tears finally stop, something happens to bring it on again. My vet had changed offices, so the old office sent me a "reminder" for Daisy's annual visit. You should have seen me blubbering at the mailbox.

Bogey and Daisy are running free. Bless their hearts.

I sure do miss her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Deb, I'm so sorry. What a beautful memorial you made for her there. I'm one of those that has to put things away for a while to get by, but I think it's so wonderful that you have your way of grieving your baby and it will help you get through. You have a wonderful heart and have been, and will continue to be, very blessed. Daisy was lucky to have you as a mom and she will always watch out for you :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: I know how you felt. I felt the same when I had to go get my dad. :grouphug: 

:smcry: Your memorial to Daisy is very nice.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I am so sorry you are going through this. I never know what to say when others are grieving, but wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and Daisy. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------

